# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  أريده غنيا و وسيما!!!

## علي البحراني

بعد إنتهاء المقابلة أغلقت فاطمة باب المنزل و أستندت عليه و الأفكار تدور برأسها...

محمد شاب لم يتجاوز الخامسة والعشرين من عمره متخرج حديثا لكنه لا زال موظفا بسيطا يعمل في شركة خاصة لايتعدى راتبه الـ250 دينار

محمد من عائلة خلوقة معروفة بتواصلها مع جميع أطياف المجتمع إلا أنها لم تكن عائلة غنية ولم يهبهم الله الجمال الظاهري رغم أنهم يمتلكون الجمال الروحي!

إضافة لذلك لم تكن شقة محمد مهيأة للسكن فقد خطط لبناءها في فترة الخطوبة وهذا لا يرضيني فأني أريد شاب غني ووسيم كذلك و لايهمني أن يمتلك أخلاق محمد!

في هذه الأثناء كان محمد يفكر بتلك الفتاة المسمى بفاطمة فهو لم يسمع عنها مسبقا لأن أخواته ليسوا بعمرها بل أصغر منها...

فاطمة عمرها 20 عاما أنهت الثانوية العامة و بقيت في منزل والدها لأنها لم تكن تطيق إكمال الدراسة .

فاطمة من عائلة غنية و كانت فاطمة في غاية الجمال ولأنها أكتسبت مهارة الطبخ أعتقد بأنها ستكون مناسبة لأن تكون أم مناسبة لأبنائي لأنها ستكون متفرغة!

كان يفكر بطريقة حديثها ، حياءها ، وتمنى بأن تملك تدينا و أخلاقا ولكن؟!

ولكن البقية رهينة بمشاركتكم و تشجيعكم؟!

----------

أم غدير (07-10-2010)

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بداية موفقة اخي

بانتظار التتمة

----------


## أم غدير

_السلام عليكم_ 

_عزيزي_

_بدايه راااائعه اكمل مابدات_ 

_في الانتضاااار وبشووووق_ 

_كن بخير اخي_

----------


## علي البحراني

*شكرا لكم جميعا* 

*إستشار محمد عائلته التي شجعته الإقدام على الخطوة الثانية وعلى الرغم من عدم إقتناعه من فاطمة إلا إنه فوض أمره لربه...

في البداية لم تكن هناك مطالب خيالية لفاطمة إلا ان محمد فوجئ بالتغيير المفاجئ وذلك عند إجتماعه مع عائلة فاطمة فمثلا

كان المتفق على أن المهر 1500 دينار ولكنهم طالبوه بـ3000 دينار بحجة إرتفاع الأسعار...

أضف لذلك بأن محمد أخبرهم بأنه لا يملك شقة جاهزة بل سيجهزها خلال فترة الخطوبة ولكنهم أخبروه بأن يجب أن تكون

هناك شقة خاصة خلال فترة الخطوبة مما يعني أن يستأجر شقة خلال هذه الفترة!

ولم يتوقف هذا التعسف عند هذا الحد بل طالب والد الفتاة من محمد أن يساعد فاطمة بمصاريف الجامعة علما بأن الأخيرة

بدلت رأيها في ليلة وضحاها...ورغم هذا الاستغلال الفاضح كان محمد يضبط نفسه عن أن تنفجر إلى أن قال له أبو فاطمة 

بأنه يجب عليه شراء سيارة لكزس موديل 2010 لأبنته لكي تتبختر على الأخرين مما حدا بمحمد بالوقوف والطلب من أبيه

أن يحفظا كرامتهم وماء وجههم(قوم يا أبويي ، شكلهم مايبون يعطوني بنتهم مو لشي لأني ولد عائلة فقيرة...والفقر مو عيب 

لكن العيب أتهين أخوانك في الدين على شان شنو وسخ دنيه...الله لايبلينه... 



ياترى ماذا حدث بعد ذلك؟...انتظرونا!*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
*بدايتها كانت موفقه بعدها استخدمت اسلوب التشويق*
*واصل لتصل بنا وتطلعنا على أحداثها*
*لأنني عشت مع احداث القصة وتسلسلها* 
*موفق إن شاء الله تعالى*
*أخي علي*
*هناك من أحداث الحياة ما تتأثر به*
*فيجبرك على التعايش معه بصعوباته ومرارته*
*فقصتك من واقع ما نعيشه في بلدنا*
*أخي علي*
*تقبل مني كل تحية وسلام*

----------


## متفائلة

مشاء الله وبالتوفيق استمري والى الأمام

----------


## علي البحراني

*نتابع* 

*وبعد العديد من المقابلات مع فتيات آخريات لم ينجح محمد في الحصول على غايته لأكثر من سبب فهذه تقول بأنها ستكمل دراستها و تلك تقول

لا زلت صغيرة على تحمل مسؤؤلية كهذه وغيرها عبرت بأنها لم ترتاح له نفسها و أخريات لم يعجبه تفكيرهن و شخصياتهن وحتى أخلاقهن...

ضاقت عليه الدنيا بما رحبت فقد مرت ستة أشهر منذ أول مقابلة فتخيل عزيزي القارئ بأن البحث عن الفتاة الواحدة لا يقل عن شهر واحد

وذلك لعدة الأمور فبعض العوائل تقوم بحجز بناتها لابناء عمومتهم سواء لأسباب مادية أو معنوية وهناك شباب يرتبطون بعلاقات حب مع فتيات

سواء كانت هذه العلاقات شريفة أو قد تصل لعلاقات غير شريفة مما يدعو الفتاة لخلق الحجج و الأعذار لرفض الشاب المتقدم لها لكي لا ينكشف

أمرها وتعرض نفسها لمواقف محرجة مع أسرتها هذا إذا لم يكن هناك إعتداء من أحد أفراد أسرتها أو أقربها عليها ، أضف لذلك أن بعض 

الآباء والأمهات لا ترتضي تزويج بناتها إلا لطبيب أو تاجر أو مهندس أو طيار...والخ

وهناك نقطة لم تغب عن بال محمد وهي مسألة قطار الزواج حيث أنه تذكر مقولة أحد أصدقائه بأن فتيات البحرين اللاتي أصبحن يعانين جدا في 

هذا الزمن حيث أن من تتعدى الثانية و العشرين من عمرها ولم تتزوج فقد يحكم عليها عرفيا بأن لاتتزوج مستقبلا حتى لو كانت على قدر عال

من الدين و الأخلاق والجمال وحتى الوظيفة المرموقة!


للقصة بقية ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل سيتحصل محمد على فتاة أحلامه؟!* 

*__________________
*

----------


## علي البحراني

فاطمة وصلتها أخبار محمد فشعرت بالحسرة و الألم لما وصل إليه حاله و تمنت في لحظة من اللحظات الصادقة أن يعود ذلك اليوم

تقدم لها فيه لكي تعيد حسابتها مرة آخرى فربما تنتصر القيم المعنوية على رغباتها المادية التي تعتقد في نهاية الأمر بأنها لن تدوم!

وبينما هي تفكر قطعت أمها حبل أفكارها بطرقها على باب غرفتها قائلة: صبرت ، ونلت ما أردت!

فاطمة: ماذا تقصدين يا أمي؟

الأم: للتو اتصلت أم هشام تطلب يدك لابنها هشام...

فاطمة ما أن طرق مسامعها أسم هشام شعرت بالفرح والندم في آن واحد فهشام ينتسب لعائلة ثرية ووسيم لدرجة أن الشابات 

يحسدونه على جماله و يتراكضن خلفه و يتمنين أن يرمقهن ولو بنظرة واحدة و يمتن بعدها موتة بلا رجعة@!

ولكنها تعلم بأن هشام ليس كمحمد فالفرق بينهما أن محمد سماء بدينه و أخلاقه و تواضعه لن يستطيع هشام الوصول إإليه

مهما بذل من أمواله و اغرى الآخرين بجماله إلا أن مايهمني أنه غنيا و وسيما!!!

فهل تتزوج فاطمة بهشام وإلى أين وصل محمد في رحلة البحث عن فتاة أحلامه؟!

----------


## علي البحراني

وبينما كان محمد يحاول أن ينسى أو يتناسى ماحدث له فوجئ بوالدته

وهي تقول له: حبيبي محمد...

محمد وقف لها وقبل رأسها بإحترام وتعظيم: نعم يمه ، أمري و اتدللي.

الأم: اليوم اتكلمت ويه أم زينب في الموضوع وإن شاء الله تنفرج.

محمد بإستغراب: أي موضوع ومن هاذي أم زينب؟

الأم بمكر: ياالله يولدي لاتدلع علي...أم زينب هاذي الخطابة وإن شاء الله

كلها جم يوم واتحصل لك البنت الي اتناسبك.

محمد بمكر أكبر: إنزين هاذي أم زينب ماعندها ابنيه اتناسبني لان ضاق خلقي من التدوير.

الأم بإبتسامة: ينظر عيني ماعندها الا هالوحيده إن شاء الله مااتقول صغيره

بس على فكرة زينب يتيمه وفقيره...

محمد : كلنا فقراء لله وكلنا يتامى قائم آل محمد(عج).


وبعد عدة أيام ذهب محمد لمقابلة زينب التي كانت في قمة الأخلاق والأدب

شعر بالراحة والطمأنينة لحديثها وصدقها وعلى الرغم من صغر سنها

فهي لم تتجاوز السابعة عشر سنة إلا إنها كبيرة جدا بعقلها وتفكيرها...

وبعد أن تجاوزا الفحص الطبي بنجاح تم عقد قرانهما في حضور لفيف 

من الأهل والأصدقاء الذين أعجبوا بمحمد و زينب أشد الإعجاب

حتى أصبح يضرب بهما المثل.




في الختام أعتذر عن التقصير الكبير


والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## عنيده

سلام ..

ع الرغم اني بحرانيه الا اني راح اتكلم بصراحه ..

اكثر البنات يحلمون بصفات معينه ..

و هذا من حقهم ان يحلمون لكن لازم يتنازلون شوي خصوصا ان الشباب يكونون توهم بادين حياتهم ..

لكن الا قاعد يصبر لاا ..

كل بنت تدور صفات معينه و حتى الشاب يدور صفات معينه جامعيه تشتغل ما عليها قروض ..

يعني الطرفين ناوين يدخلون حرب مو زواج راح ينجح من خلال التفاهم و الاحترام ..

اتمنى ما طولت عليك ..

و القصه فضيعه  ..

و الشخصيات لحد الحين ما وضحت عندي ...

راح اعلق عليها بعد ما تكتمل الصوره باذن الله ..

في انتظارك اخي ..

موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## قطرة عطاء

شبابنا في البحرين يقاسون الأمرين معاشات ضعيفة " 2000 ريال سعودي ) في أحسن الأحوال ومصاريف مهلكة ، اجارات مرتفعة تأكل ثلث الراتب سابقا وحاليا ثلثيه ، الذهب مرتفع والبنات يرغبون في عمل الحفلة في صالة تكلف (30000 ريال ) في ليلة واحدة وفي ليلة ثانية حفلة ثانية فستان بخمسمائة دينار لتلبسه العروس ساعات ثم ترميه ؟؟ ...أين حديث " خير النساء أقلهن مهرا " أين حديث التمسوا الرزق بالنكاح " ولو بخاتم من حديد .... اين الناس من تلك المراة التي قالت يا رسول الله زوجني فزوجها برجل وكان مهرها تعلم آيات من ذلك الرجل 
لماذا يوجد في السعودية خمسة ملايين عانس وفي البحرين 45 ألف عانس ؟؟؟ يتأذى الشاب وهو يبحث عن زوجة المستقبل يطرق الأبواب بعد ان يوفر المهر (10000 ريال ) ويوفر 6000 ريال للزواج ولكن الباب المطروق يرده خائبا فيطرق آخر وآخر وآخر قد يصل إلى الثلاثين بيتا أحيانا هذا الشاب المؤمن ذا الخلق هكذا حاله فكيف لا يكون فسادا في الأرض ...حتى صار الشاب يطلب من الآخرين ان يدعو له بأن يتزوج ؟؟ يا عجبي من هذا الزمان 
أخي بارك الله لك في زواجك ورزقك الذرية الصالحة

----------


## رنيم الحب

*للأسف ..!!* 
*أصبح الزوآج من الأمور الصعبة جدآآ سوآء على الرجل أو المرأة* 
*فالرجل أصبح يبحث عن فتآة أحــــــلآمه كاملة الموآصفات* 
*ويصرف النظر عن الجمـــآآل الروحي الذي تتخلق به الفتآآة* 
*وعجبـآآ لأمره ..* 
*فأنا أرى فتيآت تجذبني أخـــلآقهن وجمالهم الرووحي* 
*وفي نظري هم كـــــــــالملآئكة* 
*لكن لم يحالفهن الحظ بالزوآج* 

*وأحيآناآ الرجل يبحث عن شريكة حيآآته فيطرق كل الأبواب* 
*ويرجع خـآئبآآ* 
*ليس لعيب في خلقه أو دينه أنما لضعفه المادي وعدم قدرته* 
*على توفير مسلتزمات الزوآآج ومايصآحبها من كماليآآت* 
*لذآآ .. يظل الرجل والمرأة في صرآآع ذآتي مع رغبآآتهن وأهوآئهن* 
*ويعيش كل منهن حـآلآت نفسية صعبة* 

*يسلموو أخوي ..* 
***علي البحرآني*** 
*على القصة القيمة ذآت المضمون العظيم* 
*ووفقك الله لكل خير وصلآح* 
*تحيآآتي..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## Princess

طرح متميز
و قصة لا يكاد يخلو اي مجتمع منها...
اسمحوا لي ابدي رايي .. من وجهة نظري القاصره..
يعني الرجل في هالأيام اذا جى يخطب عادي جدا وطبيعي انه يحط شروط واللي اولها عند اغلبهم الجمال .. ابغى بشرتها كذا وشعرها كذا وطولها هيك و جسمها هيكات ووو
ويمكن يلاقي صفات اخلاقيه احلى من هالخلقيه بس يظل مصر وتظل امه او اخته تدور له اللي ترضي ذوقه...
بس البنت اذا قالت ابغاه وسيم و رفضت اللي ماخش مزاجها يبتدي القيل والقال .. و ينوضع عليها الملام
و المجتمع دايما يوقف في صف الرجل و الرجال رحمه ولو كان فحمه.. وظل رجال ولا ظل حيطه...
زين والمرأه ماليها راي بهالمسأله... ؟
يشرط الرجال تكون مثقفه وجامعيه و مايبغى خريجة ثانوي حتى وان كانت على قدر عالي من الذكاء والحكمه
وفي المقابل لو قالت البنت ابغاه جامعي قلبو عليها ؟!
بنظري هذا ابسط حقوق المرأه ان تختار شريك حياتها تبعا لرغباتها
بتقولو الرجال هو اللي ماسك زمام الأمر
هو اللي يخطب
الرجال حلل له الشرع بدل الوحده اربع
ما رضت هي فيه .. يرضى غيرها...
وهذا اللي حاصل .. يا اما يرضى غيرها ولو بعد حين زي ما صار مع بطل قصتنا هنا.. محمد...

صحيح الرسول صل الله عليه وآله قال ..(إذا جاءكم من ترضون دينه وخلقه فأنكحوه إلا تفعلوا تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد كبير )
ولكن قال في المقابل .. "تنكح المرأة لثلاث: لجمالها، أو مالها، أو دينها، فاظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك". 
اذن فالطرفين متعادلين من ناحية افضلية الأخلاق على غيرها.... فليش الرجل في الغالب يحط شروط و المرأه لا...

 :toung: ببساطه الرجال و الحريم كلهم خلقة الله وكلهم حلوين ولا يعيب خلق الله شيء .. 
فإذا وقفوا معشر الرجال عن رسم صفات اميرة الأحلام الشكليه
ديك الحزه بالوم النساء ..
اما الغنى ... فالله غني و مانحن الا الفقراء... 

موفقين

----------

